# Munchausen by Proxy



## Graeme (Apr 18, 2008)

Todays paper. Sad but true...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2008)

I really have to wonder about people these days, just pathetic.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 18, 2008)

ditto that alex.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh good God! I truly hope there is a special floor in Hell for these sick f*cks.


----------

